# FAC - Feb. '08



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I know I'm early by a couple of hours but the first falls in the middle of my work week and I'm about to go to bed in a minute so......

This is the thread for all you newbies and lurkers to come and say hello. Introduce yourselves, please! If you have any questions feel free to ask, we love to help and enable  

Yep Jan is over in a few hours. It's a downhill ride from here until spring :bouncy: I'm glad to see last month be gne, it was exceedingly stressful for me. Not only was work very stressful last month but my son broke his nose today. Long story short some kid at school head butted my son, no they weren't playing they were talking and my son disagreed with this kid and the kid head butted him. I spent a good part of my afternoon in the clinic getting x-rays and such. We will press charges. The doc thinks she sees a fracture but we need to wait for the radiologist to read the x-rays. There is too much swelling to know if we need to see an ENT or not for corrective measures. I suppose every family has one child who is alwasy having accidents and this sort of thing. When my kids were young his brother was the accident prone one  I very proud that my son didn't swing back or attempt to do anything. He says he thought about it though. Ive always taught my kids that they need to learn to walk away because when they do they take all the power with them and then there is no fight. It's a new month tomorrow so here's hoping that it's better.

Nothing fiber related at all and I'm sure that is part of why I feel so stressed. I NEED to spin!


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Is this the son that broke something else recently? How very mature of him to not throw a punch. It says a lot for your parenting.

You deserve a cuppa and some serious fiber therapy!


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

March,

Sorry you're having a tough time. I think it's hard to stay positive too when the weather is so cold and nasty. Lately I've been dreaming of moving to the ocean, even found a little shop I could turn into a spinning/knitting/crochet/tea shop. What everyone wants - right?

I've been cleaning out my wool closet by getting some ready to spin. My goal is to have it empty by March so I can stock it again with the spring shearings. So last week, I dyed the rambouillet that I've had sitting here. Now I HATED spinning this before, so I may have just wasted my time, but I'm going to card it into bats, and if I still don't like it, I'll sell the bats. Here it is, still drying, it reminds me of Easter  www.spinningwind.com/rambouillet.jpg - this was dyed by dip processing, so the colors are fascinating.

Tonight, I was working on finishing a special order, but I also washed a shetland fleece, a cormo fleece, and a california red fleece. I LOVE the CA Red, I need to find more. The cormo, is softer than butter. I'm a little worried it might have felted a tad but it's just SO soft. I love it. And the shetland is some I bought last year at the Shepherd's harvest festival in the auction. It's white with silver and black running through. A bit hairy but it spins really nicely and I got it for a steal. Now I have those 3 drying and will then sort out what I'm washing next. After I get the wool done, it's onto the alpaca, have some I think I'll toss, leg hair and such. The rest I need to decide whether to spin it raw or clean it - thoughts? It's just dusty, but it is really dusty. 

Hope everyone is staying warm and dry, and looking forward to spring! I know I am!


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

I've been so busy at work I've had little time to play wool, either. But, I make myself do at least a tiny bit each evening when I get home. Something! I need it!

Meg


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

There's about six inches of white cold stuff on the ground today, compliments of a little cold front yesterday late afternoon. Major area highway closed down for hours because of white out conditions (had never heard of it closing ever before!) and the whole nine yards. Luckily, I'd stocked way up a week ago (so we didn't need to go to the store for anything but milk for _several_ weeks - kind of own own mini shtf scenario happening right now) and we don't need to get out for anything. Post office is a short block away as is the cafe if I should feel the need for socialization (doubtful but possible - I'd much rather talk to you gals.). It surely is pretty to look out the window when you're inside by the woodstove, though. 

I _need_ to get some wool washed and carded up. But I seem to be in a fiber depression or somesuch. I look longingly at the wheel(s) but just can't bring myself to actually work with them. Probably a case of cabin fever - or spring fever - or just plain crazy fever . *sigh*


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

Yeah, we got a load of the white stuff, too, probably 4-6" - we've got enough wind out here that it's hard to tell sometimes.

March, I agree - winter seems to go downhill after mid-late January. Yaaay!

DH's disability case is finally coming up in mid-March, so we've been talking a lot about what we want to do when it comes time to buy a farm. Thus far, we're definitely getting sheep (shetlands and one other breed - we're debating between Corriedales & Romneys), and will probably get some high-end wool-processing equipment to run rovings, and will hopefully be able to offer processing services as well as finished rovings. We're looking at getting a picker and almost certainly a Pat Green Supercard - we figure that'll at least be enough to get us started. Anybody have that equipment, and how much do you use it? 

I spent a few minutes on the new wheel last night - I think I can work myself into spinning more finely than I am, it'll just take a little practice. Finished off a skein of koolaid dyed shetland - a nice bright red/scarlet. I think I'm going to play with finishing off the white I've got going on the new wheel, then I've got some variegated purple (grape koolaid) to play with. That'll probably take me into next week at this point - I'm really starting to look forward to getting done with school next spring (returning student) so that I can spend my days doing more of what _I_ want to do!


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

I got a tri loom this week end, and a few pounds of roving, 

so i am weaving a rug, knitting two different pairs of socks, knitting a skirt,dyeing carding and spinning .....


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

i am currently spinning up the purple coolaid.... I do love it, it ranges from lilac to periwinkle to plum to grape...

ocean rose how did you get the minty color in the middle, my lemonlime came out QUITE bright....(i am assuming from the other familiar colors that its a koolaid as well)

I plan on experimenting with the food colorings next

and spinning up what i got at auction, some of it is a caramel llamma bat, some chocolate roving I plan to spin separately and ply the 2 colors to gether(chocolat covered caramel yUM) but not sure as they are two different textures...the chocolate is really silky, dont know what it is as it wasnt labeled

did end up with a zip lock of bunny so I look forward to trying that out to see how i like it.


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

Well I got a day off work since my car won't start AGAIN!!! Off to get the warrantied battery replaced tomorrow. We jumped it last night and it was fine, now it is totally gone. 

Anyway, This whole batch, I dyed to get pastels. That was 1 package of ice green (lighter green whatever it's called), 3 lemonade, and 1/2 blue cause I was running low on green of any kind. Then I put the wool in dry, and let it soak at simmer. That gives you lighter colors and an uneven take up that is really pretty. I did several batches of all different colors, most were 100% one color. (grape, strawberry whatever) so that I could really play with it. Now I just need to figure out what colors to blend with what!

I think I'm going to dye some roving into a purple and yellow today. I just am in a mood for that combo. Not sure why


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cloverbud yes this is the son who broke his hand not to long ago. I called the clinic today and the x-ray tech said there is not a fracture which is good. But he may still have medial problems. Right now he can't breath out of his nose. He also doesn't have black eyes, I think because he go to the nurse so fast and she put ice on it right away. We will see next week after the swelling goes down if we need to consult an ENT. I am still pressing charges. The kid who did this is 18 yrs old and should have known better, this never should have happened. Unfortunately he comes from a family who spoils him, I'm hoping they don't brush it off. He (the other kid) was also suspended from school for today at least. Life goes on :hobbyhors 

Thanks for the good wishes and sympathy,I really do appreciate it.

Today the temps are above zero :dance: We may actually get to 20 above and it feels balmy out there.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your son, Marchie. Way to go that he didn't punch back!

Are you still going to press charges on the 18 yo???


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Suspended for the *whole* day?!!? OMG, how brutal!  By all means, press charges! I certainly wouldn't let this get swept under the rug. Some people just won't learn until life really spanks them hard. And some don't even then. 

 Here's a cuppa for you.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Yeah, Cloverbud, the kid probably has a computer in his room, free access to fridge, TV, etc. so you know it made him consider the error of his ways. March, do hope there is no need for the ENT and your son has no long term issues. 

My work is gearing up for the spring season. We score the standardized tests for the no child left behind program--it's all done on computer so we don't know even what school, much less what student's work we are evaluating. Anyway, I had to be in Columbia early yesterday morning and I'd told my boss/supervisors that as soon as I saw snow falling, I would have to leave to make that 30+ mile drive home before the roads got bad. DH worked in South Carolina and I would have to ask a neighbor to come rescue me if I had problems. Fortunately, it didn't get bad but I couldn't believe that people on I-70 drove as though it were a clear, dry pavement! 

When I did get home, I learned that my dear mother-in-law, 86, had created a tempest in a teapot. She has always been one to worry to excess and is currently suffering short term memory problems. She panicked when she was unable to reach me on our home phone or my cell. In a 10 minute period, there were 5 calls total to both phones. I had told her on Wednesday that I would be away Thursday morning and I even called her daughter to ask that she remind Mom as a precaution. Mom never considered calling my DH, she couldn't remember the name of our neighbor who does observe my comings and goings but she did recall my commenting what a nice lady our postmistress is. Mom called her and the post mistress called our letter carrier. He came to the house and rang the bell which alerted our Pyrs that patrol the yard. They escorted him back to the gate. Had he realized that my truck was also gone, he might have figured out that I was away from home instead of a worst case alternative. At any rate, he passed back by my house as I was collecting the mail only minutes later and told me about the missing person search. They had even called the sheriff's department and a deputy had been dispatched to search the rest of our place for me. Just more excitement than a human has a right to have. I would have been totally freaked had a deputy suddenly appeared at my gate! It is comforting to know such caring folks who would go out of their way to be sure I'm well. I guess it's a blessing of living in a small community. DH and I decided that if a similar situation arises in the future, she should call him because I can email him if my plans change between our phone calls--he always knows if I'm home or out for the day. Now we'll just have to remind her frequently that she's to call my hubby if she can't find me. Bless her heart.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Marchwind - sorry to hear about your son - kudos to him fo rbeing big enough to walk away 

nothing to repoert at all from here - been running around trying to do outside stuff adn deal with new bunnies, and been crashing at night so have done NO sewing, kniting, spinning, even reading :shrug: 

Think I'[m going to have to start making a BIG pot of coffee when we get in from the animals and having that instead of dinner 

Stay warm all you cold weather folks

hoggie


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

Ocean.....Add a touch of green to that and you have Mardis Gras colors....and it IS MG season...for a few more days anyway! I love that color combo myself.

I'm in the middle of a flux here....trying to figure out what I can do....from home or in town....
The restaurant where I work is selling and changing hands in March...so I'm job hunting again. It's very hard when yer over 50 and a 'Jill of all Trades' but master of none. I can't go back to full time gardening like I did before, my body(knees) can't handle it. Needless to say, I'm in a bit of a funk. Only thing getting me thru this is my wheel and wools....too bad I can't make a living from that....but no market here...I sell a few skeins, but not enough to pay for that Hawaii trip! lol HOwever it does pay for my fiber, and fiber right now maintains my sanity!


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

I tried carding one bat of the ramb. last night, and it nepped up on me a bit. I think I'm going to have to flick it out really REALLY good with combs or else use my hands. It's such a fine fiber it doesn't want to play. Almost like working with cotton. On the bright side I got the special order finished. The 2nd time of dyeing it was the charm, the color was exactly right! 

Now, I am having a fiber free day, we're going downtown in a bit to see Barack Obama speak since I managed to get priority seating tickets. I am SO excited. The only bad thing is, there are no bags allowed, and we'll be there for a long time that I could use to knit. But it's my only chance to see him, so I guess I'll survive fiber free..

My ball winder is now in Illinois, waiting for that to come along with a couple new books and some other fun stuff. wish it'd hurry up and get here!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Folks,

Just getting back into spinning after a hiatus of a few years due to work commitments. Yesterday my first issue of Spin Off magazine came and I've been busy looking at the ads and comparing them to the last issue I have from 1994. Yes, I've been out of touch for a long time. Wow, have prices gone up on things! If I were starting out on this hobby today I couldn't afford it! 

The country's economic woes are affecting me hard, and I've been planning my wool and fiber purchases for 2008 with this in mind. I've given up on affording covered wool, the current price for it locally, from an award-winning flock, is $20-22/lb. Ouch! So preparing this year's wool will be more involved, getting VM out of it with the picker. I think I've found some good Corrie wool on the cheap, though, and I've got fleeces ordered. Now if I can just score the mohair and alpaca cheap on Ebay, like I hope. I've got a pound of sari silk coming from India, too. 

It is fun planning the yarns for 2008, even if it's on a budget. I find the budget thing just makes it more challenging to accomplish. It's been a long time since I've had the joy and peacefulness of spinning and planning the yarns. It's nice to hear about everybody else's activities, too.


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

OK, whose house can I come live at. When to the spin-in today at Mt. View. Had a great time and came home with:
2 alpaca fleece, 1 churro/navajo fleece, 2 lbs. wool/cottonblend, 4 lbs. of rust cotton, 2 lbs organic white cotton and 2 lbs rough flax. 
I'm a happy woman, but Tom still hasn't seen the bags yet. 
Oh, by the way if anybody ask, no I am not addicted to fiber.:rotfl:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Heather I want to hear ALL about your trip to the Target Center. I am so envious of you.

Lezlie welcome back to fiber arts and of course welcome to the Fold. Prices have gone up just about everywhere in the country. I doubt there is even a small corner of it all that hasn't been effected. Tonight after work I went to the grocery to get a few things. Nothing grand, hamburger on sale, buns half & half, juice, and a few small treats for my son and me. That was one grocery bag full of fool and it cost me over $50 :grump: I noticed that on NPR they have been having shows on how to budget and buy essentials and what to do if you can't afford them, it's crazy. Thankfully I have enough fibers to last me a few years at least.

Grams it sounds like a good haul. You can come live here but the cold might drive you away. Do you have plans for all of that?

Speaking of weather this morning it was 14 above zero when I went to work, woohoo!!!! I think it may get to 30 above tomorrow.

Well I'm watching a movie and spinning some Romney as my therapy. I'm also having a few beers and I'm feeling quite relaxed now.

Good night!!!


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi, Grams. Was your spin-in at the Folk Center? We lived in the Antioch community outside Beebe from '93-'97 when we moved back to Missouri. A friend from Little Rock and I used to attend spinning events at the Folk Center and loved it. One time my friend, her granddaughter and I wore the period costumes we used for living history events when we attended and had such a fun time watching people watch us at the cafe where we stopped on the way home. It was a hoot. I wish I could remember the names of the ladies who worked in the spinning/weaving shop or the quilting shop! Glad you had a good time.


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

Grams...I'm so envious of yer goin to the spin-in...
I was unable to go. My alpaca lady was gonna be there and I was so looking forward to seeing her again, plus all the other ladies as well...making/meeting new friends.
Maybe next time things will be on a more even keel and I can make it.
Glad you had such a good time...


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

I was determined to get my floor loom warped in January, and I did it--on Jan. 31st! I'd forgotten what a pain it is to warp, and I discovered a mistake right in the middle so I'm going to have to add a string heddle and rethread it. I haven't started weaving yet; I don't intend to rush this project--just enjoy feeling good about using the loom again.
I've been spinning some batts I dyed and blended (Gulf Coast plus mohair) for socks as well as working on the weft for the rugs I plan to weave. Also I've been doing a lot of knitting--I joined the group knitting for the Cheyenne River Sioux children and have been using up stash, one of my goals for this year.
We've haven't had all the snow many of you have had, but we've had tons of rain plus freezing and thawing. The ground is softer than I remember it. So far the UPS and Fedex trucks have got stuck turning around in our "driveway." Even DH managed to sink my car when he backed it out into the field--what was he thinking?! More rain is on the way--I kind of wish everything would freeze up again. But spring is on the way. I've got the grow lights on and lots of cool season seeds already up.
March, what a good kid you've raised--to turn away from a fight. Hope he's okay. Mogal, I can imagine the turmoil your MIL created; hope she remembers to call DH the next time!


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

MOgal said:


> Hi, Grams. Was your spin-in at the Folk Center? We lived in the Antioch community outside Beebe from '93-'97 when we moved back to Missouri. A friend from Little Rock and I used to attend spinning events at the Folk Center and loved it. One time my friend, her granddaughter and I wore the period costumes we used for living history events when we attended and had such a fun time watching people watch us at the cafe where we stopped on the way home. It was a hoot. I wish I could remember the names of the ladies who worked in the spinning/weaving shop or the quilting shop! Glad you had a good time.


Yes it was at the Folk Center. We have spin-ins there several times a year.
Your friend's granddaughter's name was Heather by any chance was it?
I'm not sure if the ladies who are still in the shop worked there when you were going up, although I'm pretty sure that Glenda has worked at the center pretty much since it opened. But Martha, Devona, Glenda and Hazel are some of the ladies that work in the shop now.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

You can come live here...as long as you bring your stash!

And it's NOT an addiction! It's DEDICATION! 

I tell folks it's just a hobby...kinda like breathing.

Meg


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

Flwrbrd said:


> Grams...I'm so envious of yer goin to the spin-in...
> I was unable to go. My alpaca lady was gonna be there and I was so looking forward to seeing her again, plus all the other ladies as well...making/meeting new friends.
> Maybe next time things will be on a more even keel and I can make it.
> Glad you had such a good time...


Well let me try this again. I just typed a book and when I hit post it went to the login page and I lost it all :flame: 
Flwbrd, have you ever been to a spin-in before, if so we may have meet. Is Cindy from RedMoon your alpaca lady? I had never meet Cindy before, but I really enjoyed spending the day with her.
I won't rewrite the book, but I would encourage anyone thinking about attending a spin-in at the folk center to DO IT! They are wonderful and there is so much knowledge and very friendly people there.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Sitting here wondering what the groundhog told the weather yesterday - there's snow on the ground yet it's thundering and dark with all the earmarks of a loverly spring storm moving in . ........ Yep, I hear the pitter-patter of rain outside now. Weird.

Answered an ad on one of my fiber lists this morn. A gal was wanting to do a MO trade of wool for some of her Angora. Dunno if she'll want any of mine (and not too sure I want Angora), but a trade is a trade :shrug:, know what I mean? Besides, it's my sworn duty as a fiber enabler to further the cause any way I can!


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

Grams, NO, I've never been to a spin-in before. One reason I was really lookin forward to it! :Bawling: 
YES, Cindy from REDMOON alpcas is my 'lady'...she's so great. She puts out a very good product too. I ADORE her fleeces. I got to meet her recently, when there was an 'alpaca show' in Fayetteville..(Same place I met Corky!)..another reason I was wanting to go. She's a beginner spinner herself, and finds it's given her a whole new perspective on the fleeces she's producing...lol
On the whole, I've found fiber folks to be a generous 'lot'.... :dance:


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Yes, Grams, it was Heather! PM on its way to you.

I do remember Glenda but no one else. We've been back in MO 11 years in March so I've slept since then.

Falcon, it's really clouding up here too (east of you) but no thunder yet. Thanks for the warning--I have a few jobs to accomplish in the yard before it gets here.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Better get doing them! It's raining steadily outside - not really hard or a lot, but steady. And there's _still_ snow on the ground even with the rain  .)


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

we were having thunder snow this morning, lightening and everything

I believe its now a slushy rain.


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

Ok people is anyone else noticing what a small world it is. To my knowledge I have never meet anyone on the fibrer board other than Ozarkcat and Corky, but look here at all the people that others have meet that I know.
And Flwrbrd, as I said the next spin-in is will probably be in June. Hope you can make it, I keep trying to get Corky to come to one also. It would be so nice to see people from the board there. But of course if you all made it I would problably not be able too. :Bawling: 
I think I am going to try and make the sheep to shawl you all are having at Prairie Grove in May.
And I had decided that I wasn't even going to think about Jeff City this year, but after talking to people yesterday and seeing all of the people from here who were going to try and go, I may just have to try and go just to meet some of you all.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi Everyone, I've been a little quiet being caught up working on the web site text & pictures. I did manage to finish the last few inches of the pearl cotton table toppers I had warped the loom for. They've been cut off and now I am brainstorming for my next project which will be warped B2F, I had a terrible time with the tension with the pearl cotton & warping F2B, and that made the last 2 pieces very difficult to finish. Well, now I'm going to move onto the fleece rugs that Susan sent me directions to. I will be posting on my blog about it as I warp so you can watch the progress (such as it is).

Susan, how's your son's nose? My sister watches that silly wrestling stuff on TV with her 2 boys and I wouldn't be surprised if that isn't something that kids see and then think is acceptable. We haven't had TV since '95 and I sure don't miss it. 

Well I guess I haven't really anything really fibery to talk about right now but just wanted to say hi to everyone. Now off to feed the family!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have had the most wonderful fiber filled day. Sunday is usually my first day off and I just hate doing much on that day. I'm one of those who likes to lounge in my jammies and slowly get things done. This morning I got up at 6:30 made a cup of tea and finished the bobbin I started last night.  I decided while I was spinning that I would use the colored Romney, a beautiful silver gray (pewter), to make the Cobblestone sweater http://www.interweaveknits.com/galleries/bonus/fall2007/flood.asp for my son.
So, when I finished the bobbin I went to get that fleece and to figure out what I might need for this sweater. I washed the wool and set it to dry. Then I plied the bobbin I had spun and put it to soak. I took one of the other skeins I had spun and plied a few weeks ago and decided to re-dye it to better match the others. So I set up to dye these skeins, I got them done and left them to soak while I took a nap :dance: Now I have the skeins hanging to dry and I will begin carding the silver Romney tonight. What a great day!!!!!

Today was also the first real chance to look at my son's nose in the day light. He never did get the black eyes so common with this sort of injury. But I did notice he was black and blue between his eyes and the inner corner of his eyes. I filled out paper work at the school to begin the process of pressing charges. The other kid is 18 so he will receive a citation and have to go to court. If my son's nose had actually be fractured it would have been a felony :nono: As it is, depending on how the kid pleads, we may or may not have to go to court. We should know by this week if we need to see an ENT.

It was very warm today (relatively) and this evening it was beginning to snow a little bit.

I wanted to ask those of you who have spun Romney. Do you find that it wants to be spun up fairly fine? I also find that it needs to be spun with quite a bit of twist and is slick, slippery. I really like how easily it drafts.


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

Hi March, ooh the Rally was amazing! Like once in a lifetime-going-to-see-the-Beatles amazing! We got there at 11:00 and waited in line till 1:30, we JUST beat the rush, and were part of the fist 100 people in. The lines wrapped around the Target center, and inside it went all the way through the skyways. Unreal. Totally filled the Target center! He spoke around 4:00 and we got out of there around 5:00. A long day but inspiring and amazing. I have pictures and a couple short videos, that I'll post on my website this week.

Anyway, after leaving we decided to not fight traffic but stay and make a day of it so we went to Borders on block E that was closing for good that day. I bought the ne Diane Mott Davidson book (catering mystery) and also found Learning to Weave and the Harry Potter knits book. All at 40% off. We headed from there to the Hard Rock Cafe and ate dinner. While eating, I noticed the Secret Service dudes outside and we got to see Barack's cars leave! Exciting 

Today, I have done nothing but updated my Etsy site with new pictures (and sold a skein of yarn). I need to spin up some, gonna blend the teal I have with some brown. I also want to card out the rest of the rambouillet. Get started for the next week. 

I also find Romney spins fine. I kind of have a love-hate relationship with it. I like it, and the colors but it's not my fave. I however found a skein of yarn I spun over Christmas today, one ply is romney, naturally silver gray, and one is pink superwash. THAT is pretty. Softer than real Romney but more personality than superwash.


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

Hey Liese,

That website is looking great! If I had money I'd adopt Freckles in a heartbeat..


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Liese, I can't decide which sheepie I like best! (You even have one named after me  )


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks for the compliment Oceanrose. LOL, Falcon!

Yesterday I wasn't feel 100% so Bob suggested I just sit outside and relax for a bit. Temps were up to 60 here and the 4Musketeer sheep (Mr. Darcy, Emma, Teacup and Max) who are impervious to fences were strolling around as usual. So as I sat on the swing seat under the walnut tree Darcy came up and laid his head in my lap over Learning to weave; I rubbed ears and under chin, etc for awhile and then he laid down right in front of the seat. What a peaceful way to spend an afternoon! Last night I started laying out the rug warp on the board for the fleece rugs.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

My oldest son, Dan, (19) is 4 hours away at college in Ames IA.

He had to go to the ER last night because it hurt everytime he tried to breathe. They thought at first it may be a blood clot in his lung and did a CAT scan. That revealed a nodule on the lining of his lung.

He's been released from the hospital with a script for a strong pain reliever and told to go to a pulmanoligist today or tomorrow.

Prayers are greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Done and done, sweetie.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Heather I heard all the news reports, 20,000 estimated as being there. Rock stars hope to pack the Target Center that well. I am glad to hear you had such an amazing time of it. I love Diane Mott-Davidson her books are fun to read.

Liese I hope you are feeling better soon. How sweet of Mr. Darcy to spend time with you. Animals have a way of knowing when we need their gentle ways.

Cyndi prayers out to your son. Please keep us posted on what they find out.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Dang! Prayers said and candle lit, Cyndi


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Will be keeping you and Dan in my thoughts


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Prayers are working! Thank you all. Keep them coming.

Doctor is treating this of a weird case of pnuemonia. He's on antibiotics and muscle relaxers. No P.T. with the Marine ROTC this week.

I talked with his girlfriend and she will make sure Dan follows all Doctor & Mom orders.


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

that is good to hear


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Prayers are greatly appreciated.


Just saw this and prayed, Cyndi. I'll keep reading to see if there's an update...

Lona in MI


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

DH came home Friday with back problems and we didn't make our planned trip into Columbia. I had to go by myself this morning and treated myself to a stop at the Hillcreek Yarn Shop on Rangeline just south of I-70. I hadn't been in there since it moved from the downstairs to a larger space on the upper floor. Lots of pretty yarn but I resisted temptation. I was after 00 DPNs and 00 DPNs was all I bought. Before anyone gets after me for being a masochist, I've done lace with Size 70 tatting thread and QUAD OUGHT needles. Of course, that was before I absolutely had to have glasses for reading and close work. 

Glad to hear those on in sick bay are recovering.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Size 70??? Smallest I've ever gone was size 30 and 15 crochet hook.

I didn't know they made 0000!!!


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

I just want to do another plug for www.spinningbunny.com. I decided to do her Fondle This! Club this year to see if I could actually follow all the patterns for knitting. I got January's today (signed up late). Got this gorgeous silvery blue baby llama, and a gorgeous shawl pin plus the pattern. She and her husband are so nice to deal with.

Thank goodness I have tomorrow off cause I want to spin this!!


----------



## redbudlane (Jul 5, 2006)

Just trying to catch up with everyone after a nasty bout with influenza.  I got my new swift and yard counter yesterday and made dh play with me for awhile. I'm going to be exhibiting at an art show in March so I'm trying to get some of my yarns labeled with yardage, weight, etc.

I'm really starting to get excited about the fiber retreat in Jeff City too. 

They are calling for another 4-6 inches of the white stuff here today. Hopefully I will be home from work before it starts.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Y'all just amaze me with your knitting.

Yep, Redbud. We had over 60* yesterday (even had the living room window - the only one not winterized - open all day for the nice breeze!). But last night they put us under a winter storm watch. And it's thundering and raining out right now! White stuff tonight. If'n you don't like the weather and you're in Missouri, just wait til tomorrow --- guaranteed it'll be different! 

The gallery has a get-together for us "artists" on the 23rd. Guess I'll go and try promoting handspun amongst the more traditional stuff. 

I need to make up more business cards. A neighbor said he was telling someone about my spinning (they'd mentioned they were looking for handspun - and getting very discouraged, apparently - and maybe in learning how to spin) but he didn't want to give out our phone number without asking first. I told him that I'd give him a few cards and when necessary, he could just hand one over to whomever.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

text messaged DS this morning. He says he is tired. I'll talk with him later this morning and get an update.

Glad your feeling better Deb.

They're calling for rain/freezing rain/sleet this afternoon turning to snow tonight. About 1" per hour from midnight to morning, unless the thunder snow hits, then they're predicting 2-3" per hour from midnight to morning.

Looks like I'll be working from home tomorrow.


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Prayers up for Dan & you. I might make it down for fiber night. Soon, at any rate, because I left the disbudding iron there. I realized it before I got to the stop sign, and decided to leave it as an excuse for another trip. I is soo naughty!

Amazing G just yesterday discovered (after I pointed them out  ) the beautiful pigeons I smuggled home. They're still in a huge dog crate until I can do a little work in a stall for them. There's 3 rollers and a fantail--soo pretty! I'm thinking I need more...

I spent a lot of time on Ravelry yesterday. Fun, but it's not HT. I just got invited yesterday morning. Now I gotta figure out flicker...waah! I really like photobucket.

Fibery stuff, I finished my socks, started another pair for me, and a pair of mittens for Amazing G.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

You do realize we're in for a huge snow storm after midnight tonight??


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cloverbud Flicker is really really easy. I'm someone who has had a lot of problems with other photo services. I even subscribed to Flicker for a year even though I didn't need to. You are right though, Ravelry is NOT HT. 

Cyndi tell your son to listen to his body and rest.

All of you in MO and further south who are in the path of this storm stay safe, it sounds bad.


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

roads are flooding....water just rolling across the fields......just imagine if it was snow, isnt the ratio like 1 inch rain = 6 inches or more of snow lol

its supposed to change over by noon or so and go untill tomorrow morning, I ran out voted, and got some groceries( apx 100 things of koolaid too lol)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Jerseygirl you just have to have those priorities straight  Kool-aid for dyeing I would say deserves to be at the top of the list.

I just finished carding all the wool I think I will need for the sweater for DS. I've had a lower back ache all my days off so I wasn't going to push it and do house cleaning. My house is a sty but I'm not pushing it. So I did laundry and carded wool the days away. We caucus tonight at 6:30. I'm tempted to begin spinning that wool but then I would rather try to spin it all in one bunch of time. I think that is better rather than starting and having to wait a week to do more. For consistency sake, don't you think?


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

*sigh* Rain, rain go away. Come again some spring day. (Just don't send snow in your stead, please!)

Yeppep, Jerz, there's water standing all over the place. The ditches are all full, the fields are practically swimming, and we still have that snow on its way. *heavier sigh* BUT at least I got a couple new dishclothes done today while waiting for a girlfriend to get out of an appointment. Just rayon (*yuck*) but I figure the stuff is practically indestructible, and it was at the bottom of my stash of warp anyhow (and thus 'free') ......... She kept eyeballing my crocheting and dropping not-subtle hints that she'd _really_ like some new washclothes. That's the second person who's said the same. Makes me wonder if there's a small market for crocheted (or woven) cotton washclothes and dishclothes I could tip-toe into.


----------



## gracegarden (Mar 30, 2007)

Oiy! It was 82* here today! What happened to winter?!
Maybe some of ya'll could send some of that rainy, snowy, nippy stuff my way...I'll share mine with you!

I've been washing stinky Icelandic today. I'm beginning to think there may be a body part in there somewhere - pee 'ewe! 
After working with alpaca and llama for so long, I forgot what raw (really dirty) fleece smelled like.

BTW I seem to have forgotten what to do with 8'' Icelandic staple.
I can't remember why I ordered it, and I am used to working with a much shorter staple length. :doh: (I use a drop spindle.) Any ideas?

I'll work on sending a warm-front your way...


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

So good to hear what everyone's doing. Did you hear Oprah's show say that having a passion adds 8 years to your life---guess we have plenty of that, hugh? It's not an addiction, it's a passion! Been spinning, got so much fiber that I have to get some done up. Crocheted false collars for this year's 1860's dress-up. Been practicing lace knitting getting ready for a big project, yes, it is just putting holes in the right places! I like that. And back to those socks! Keep happy, fiberfolks.


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

Woohoo! We just got in some Romney from Copper Moose - about a half pound of beautiful, 6" long locks (drool). Have some Corriedale coming in a few more days - we're debating what we want to cross with Shetlands to make a more marketable lamb. What are y'all opinions of these breeds fiber-wise? I've spun a ton of Shetland, but am just getting started with the other two.


----------



## short farmer (Oct 16, 2006)

Help help help, know that in my heart of hearts that if I would just get back to my fiber projects that it would help me focus and get my life back on track, but since the grandkids have moved in I don't seem to want to do any of it and goodness knows it is one of the things that make me the happiest. I am sure that it will all get better and will soon be in fiber bliss just needed to whine. Maybe I just need a swift kick in the ????. :help:


----------



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

Or, maybe you just need a soft fibery hug. :grouphug: Plus, those kids will just wear you out! I've always found that if I can't do something fibery, if I least can find some raw wool to molest, it'll give me energy. 

Ozarkcat, Romneys are great sheep, have wonderful fiber and easy to care for. They're good mothers and and they're a good dual purpose sheep too. 

Ana Bluebird, I DID hear that on Oprah, having a passion adds years to your life. Yes, we DO have a passion. They said to find some time for your passion everyday -- it keeps you young. :hobbyhors


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I love, love, love corriedale! It is my all time, favorite all around fiber.

I've heard some folks say it was too coarse, but all of the corriedale I've used has been wonderfully soft, good staple length. Soft enough for next to skin, but durable and lofty too!

If you do get corriedales to cross with shetland, let me know when you have a fleece to sell - I'd be interested


----------



## thatcompchick (Dec 29, 2004)

Teach the grandkids ;-) That'll get ya back into it! Half of my projects are spurred on by either a)stressed out because of kids or b)kids grabbing the wool and saying, hey, can we spin this???

GEtting ready to start the shearing and lambing AND more kidding - I've been spinning up a storm in preparation of having NO time soon enough!

I got my custom made spindle from Tracy Eichman - O-M-G what a treasure!!!! I LOVE IT. I have spun so much up on it in the week I've had it! http://arare-breed.net/Spin/slides/IMG_1680.html - totally would recommend him to ANYONE who wants a fine drop spindle!

This is my latest effort in the color department - http://arare-breed.net/Spin/slides/IMG_1712.html - took some dyed merino I purchased, and plyed it with some Black Welsh Mountain (I'll be taking yarn to farmer's market and it is a producer's market so it has to be 50% my product involved!) I then felted it quite a bit! I am seeing HALLOWEEN lolol I also completed some superwash sock yarn in John Deere green and yellow. I have also sold some yarn WOOHOOO - off my site and a farm site I'm on! I do have one blend alpaca/lamb left up there, but I guess I better 'restock'.

I've also fallen in love with JACOB. It spins SOOO easy, and a nice strong single skein primitive look. May have to consider adding a wether? ROFL. What a flock that will end up! As is I am awaiting my Border ewes and colored Angora wethers. egads ;-p

I think you guys have me now COMPLETELY addicted!

Andrea
www.arare-breed.net


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

Andrea, how did you make your needle-felted sheep? It's so cute!

I've recently started playing with needle felting, but haven't done too much yet - anyone know of any good (free) online tutorials or books on 3D felting like this?


----------



## thatcompchick (Dec 29, 2004)

used romney and made 'forms' in sausages (did this make sense) - then I totally couldn't figure out the rest so bought a pattern ;-)

basically, make two long logs, then wrap roving around those until you get a sheep shape. neck is smaller log, then head is an egg shape, ears are a rectangle with >< cut then felted on. Locks of Border Leicester were then felted on in random ;-)

THX!

Andrea
www.arare-breed.net


----------



## organicfarmer (May 11, 2002)

Shortfarmer, get them to help -- perhaps teach them to predraft roving, wash fleece, choose colours for carding, etc. or give them some roving to simply play with while you play with your fibres.

I have attended two weaving classes so far and am loving it. In two sessions, we warped our looms and then were able to weave about 1/2 of a placemat. This week we get to bring the table looms home and work on things at home. I am hoping to let Abigayle try her hand at it.

Since we have two looms now, my goal this week is to get warps wound for both of them and one of them completely warped. I am going to put tea towels on one and a blanket or rug on the other. I have yet to decide. As well, I want to finish the burgundy yarn for my around the house half mitts and get the chartreuse for my going out half mitts completed as well. 

May everyone have a fibery day.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Silvia, from whom are you taking your weaving classes? I've had this LeClerc 42" floor loom since '95 and I've decided I need to learn to use it or get rid of it. Getting rid of it is starting to win since I have taken a couple of workshops--I took the workshops but weaving didn't "take" me. I also found a 4 harness table loom at an auction to take to workshops then hopefully transfer what I learned to the big loom. That hasn't happened either. OOPS! JUST REALIZED YOU AREN'T WHO I THOUGHT YOU WERE AND MAYBE NOT IN MISSOURI. SORRY. 

Our woodstove needed cleaning and yesterday was a nice day in the foreseeable future for it. Since DH has been having back trouble we swapped jobs--I went on the roof, cleaned the stove pipe and checked the gutters while I was up there and he steadied the ladder and "spotted" for me. 

The only fiber thing I'm doing right now is knitting swatches from some crochet cotton to see if it will work for a summer top and unplying some commercial acrylic yarn to make short finger mits for a friend's teenage granddaughter. Normally I don't use acrylic but they wanted something easier to care for than regular wool.

17o this morning, light skiff of snow and a winter storm watch for tomorrow. Oh, joy. More ice, snow and freezing rain. Can't wait for spring.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

We were in a blizzard yesterday. The only good thing to come out of it was that our first flight was canceled the night before so I was able to sleep in. My drive to work was interesting to say the least. But I got there in one piece. Thankfully there were not a lot of people out on the roads. We only had one flight leave yesterday and it was running about an hour late. That wind was unbelievable. This morning it is still windy but nothing like yesterday. It is -22 right now so wind chill is probably about -40 or more. All I know is when I put one of my Collies out he limped back in short order because his paws were so cold.

I think I will begin spinning the yarn for the sweater for my son. I also have to finish the other hat for my friend's son.

Did anyone notice that our smilies have changed?


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

March, I'm just in from tending critters and I was going to complain about the +16o temp and -1o wind chill. After hearing what you are having, I think I'll keep my mouth shut to avoid being called a wimp. The down side is that the high yesterday was almost 50o and sunny. Zipping it! Don't know what we will get tomorrow with that winter storm watch in the forecast.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Today is forecast to be at least 20* colder than yesterday (25* as opposed to the mid- to upper-40s). It was felt this morning - the house is downright chilly!

My first Bazaar of 2008 (I think) at which to show/sell my spinning is April 28 in KC. Guess that means I need to get busy, huh.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Mogal it is no badge of honor to be this cold, really it isn't. I need to go and open the chicken coop but I don't want to go out. I'm hoping it will warm up a bit. Apparently the whole state is in a wind chill warning I think they said until noon. The sun is on the coop right now so maybe that will help warm up my chickies.

Falcon my house is cold too. I have some of the shades drawn to help block any wind that might try to sneak in, old houses. I turned up the temp but the floors stay cold. A really hot shower and warm woollies will be in order today.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

And here we're having temps in the 60's and are doing chores jacket-free. In fact, we planted peas, potatos and onions yesterday.

I'd just as soon have some cold, though. We could use a good hard freeze to settle the parasites out there.

Haven't had much time for wool lately, and won't if we don't get some cold weather. Warm weather means I work so hard I'm exhausted by evening, barely make it through supper, and go to bed super early. No energy left for evening spinning. That turns into a rainy day activity. 

Meg


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Planting peas? Hard to imagine. Well, I did go out and sprinkle some mustard seeds in one little corner and cover them with straw, just to see what will happen, but I don't have high hopes.

I went to my knitting group yesterday and picked up my newly handspun Shetland yarn -1,852 yards of it. My spinner friend got some more fresh eggs, just-boiled maple syrup, and homemade blackberry jam in return. I had thought about koolaid dyeing it, but DH really liked the natural oatmeal color, so my foray into coloring yarn will have to wait. Now I just have to figure out what I'm going to knit with it. It's probably not enough for a man's sweater, right?


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Lucy, to really tell if it's enough for a sweater is to knit a swatch - a good size one. But before that you might also weigh it and determine the wpi - then compare that info to the yarn suggested for the sweater pattern. If you do the swatch, then at least you could design the sweater for him or someone else.

Meg, my last frost date is mid April - the peas are probably pretty safe but what about those potatoes? Do you have a secret to cool weather potato planting?

I just finished rug number 2 and will do a blog with pictures - I know how to make pictures appear over there! Tried spinning up some angora but it's a short staple that I have to spin very worsted and then doesn't get a nice bloom when I let it ply back on itself. Looks like I'll just have to card it into some wool. Also am trying to ply a cotton thread with seed beads into a wool single. Anyone done that who has pointers they'd like to share?


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

mud yesterday ICE today...i still cant decide which is worse

MOgal if you decide to sell your loom let me know I AM in MO 

falcon let us know when and where in kc and Im sure a lot of us will be there....

I've been using some of that auction llamma roving I bought...its really lofty but seems to be short staple. So I blended it with some white roving from the sheep shed( the lamma is creamy coffe color) and added some dark brown llamma to contrast...Its spinng really well...I think when its done it will need to be a hat

I did make me a hat out of grey shetland, I comb the dual fleece and this was from the slubby noily "trash" that I carded up, spun thick and plyed, nice and soft and noilly( i usually go for smooth, but didnt want to toss this as it was mostly undercoat)

made a nice hat real quick, youngest dd tried it on and said it fit her better and she was keeping it and she ran and hid it in her room..I found it.. but she can have it lol...


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Jerz, it's the 26th of April (I goofed on the date in the first post) at Center High School 10:30am to 7pm. Our old UU congregation is hosting it - will have all sorts of vendors with who-knows-what to buy and look at. I'm not super crazy about the locale, but they're trying to support all different locations/areas.

Meg, I think even cool-loving peas would shiver in their seedcoats right now here! I went outside ever so briefly and liked to froze! Doesn't help that it's deceptively bright and sunny.

My little spinning student became impatient with only practice-treadling her new wheel this week. She tried to spin as if on her spindle and got very frustrated when the flyer snatched her wool right away . *Told* her she wouldn't be able to just sit down and spin lickety-split, but now she knows. She needs to be able to hold a steady treadle - and about an 12"-18" draft for this wheel.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Jerzeygurl, if I decide to sell it, I'll give you first right of refusal. I've been vascillating about it for several years though so don't wait on me if you find one you like at a livable price. 

I used the Schacht Matchless DT I bought 3 years ago from my neighbor to unply that acrylic yarn last night. I'd forgotten how nicely it runs. This was the lady who needed the money to make her property tax payment before she incurred more penalties. I don't think I told you all that she passed away about a year ago from a recurrence of cancer. Bless her heart, she so wanted to learn to spin but she didn't have time. I'm glad I was able to help her in her need. I still have those antique wheels that I don't have time/space to play with that I really ought to find good homes for too. 

Lucy! I had my first taste of homemade maple syrup a few years ago--Ambrosia! We have several big maple trees and more medium sized trees that I thought about trying to tap but by the time I had the equipment to make even a small run, it would have been very expensive syrup. 

I attended a program at the library in town last Wednesday evening conducted by a Master Gardener. She said that our last frost date had been moved back from May 10 to mid April and the first frost was now late October. I don't trust Missouri weather enough to plant out anything that might be zapped by frost. I can remember a light frost on Memorial Day weekend in the mid 80's and a killing frost the Thursday after Memorial Day in '92. I think I'll wait.


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

last feb was so warm I had 6 rows of garden in by mid feb...plus the cold frame...then we got a week of 20's and lower....lost it all,except for lettuce and i really just lost interest after that

hope this year is better, we have lots of straw ready for mulch this year....

No hurry on the loom by any means of course... just if you do decide let me know,


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

jerzeygurl said:


> last feb was so warm I had 6 rows of garden in by mid feb...plus the cold frame...then we got a week of 20's and lower....lost it all,except for lettuce and i really just lost interest after that


Ugh, that was the cold snap that hit right after my colored cotton came up! I ended up having to re-plant (cotton didn't survive covered that long) and didn't get as much fiber as I was hoping for. Hopefully this year'll go better.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

A friend showed me a 2003 spinner's calendar she'd kept that was inspired by the movie "Calendar Girls". Every month had one or more naked spinner(s), posing with strategically placed fiber, spinning wbeels, or even sheep. One picture showed a group of women reclining face down on the green, green grass, wearing only their gorgeous hand-knit socks. It was great, though practically speaking, the idea of shearing in the nude does not seem at all appealing.
The calendar was made by a spinning group in Maine to raise funds for breast cancer research.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

That was a great calender, I still regret that I never got one. Last year a group of local artists did a similar calender to raise money for a women's theater. I was supposed to model for it but the time ran out. They had both men and women model for this one. It was especially fun since I knew most of the people in it.


----------



## longearsfarm (Oct 30, 2003)

LOL on the calendar, those were/are the Tuesday Spinners, a group well-known on the mid-Maine coast. Part of what got me interested in thinking about spinning and fiber animals was getting that calendar...and last year, amazingly, the woman who taught my two-day intensive spinning workshop was Jolie Green, one of the spinners in the group and the calendar (she was, er, topless holding skeins of dyed yarn). In any case, it was a fabulous opportunity to meet a star  and she says the one-time calendar did a lot of good, including for paying for a lot of cancer treatments for one of the members who, sadly, did end up dying. Jolie may be out of the country right now...she hasn't popped up on Halcyon Yarn's class lists in the last 6 months or so...

Anyway, just had to share my brush with fame LOL

Val
longearsfarm


----------



## Corky (May 11, 2002)

Grams, Sure hope I see you in Praire Grove in may.
I haven't made it there yet myself.

I was going last Wed but the weather did not co-operate.

I was going to pick up a new knitting loom too. DARN!
Sorry Flwrbrd. Hang on to it. I will be there one of these days.


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

I finished my first pair of mittens last night. Amazing G had severely outgrown the ones Gramma had made her, and since Gramma isn't speaking to us, :hobbyhors I made'em mahsef.! Pat my own little head, I'm so pleased! I'll post pics later.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Way to go, Clover. Good job. I started a pair of short finger mitts for the granddaughter of a friend in Colorado yesterday. DH has a doctor's appointment Thursday and if I do go with him, I'll have plenty of time to knit while I'm waiting.


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

Corky ....lol...there's still March and APril too...unless you were refering to the SHeep to Shawl event...lol
I got to Prairie Grove....waited almost an hour, finally figured out I was the only one gonna be there....
The roads were dry...I never once (left the house at 4:30am) saw a bit of ice....oh well....
Loom is in the car...maybe we'll get lucky and this months meeting won't get cancelled


----------



## Corky (May 11, 2002)

Flwrbrd said:


> Corky ....lol...there's still March and APril too...unless you were refering to the SHeep to Shawl event...lol
> I got to Prairie Grove....waited almost an hour, finally figured out I was the only one gonna be there....
> The roads were dry...I never once (left the house at 4:30am) saw a bit of ice....oh well....
> Loom is in the car...maybe we'll get lucky and this months meeting won't get cancelled


Where do you live?
The roads were really bad up here. You know they were, for Crow not to be there. LOL!
I hope to be there at the next meeting but this time of year it is iffy.
I may have to have DH bring me and I don't know what he will do while I am spinning. Crow has a car full now and she told me she did not have room for me last time. I am afraid to drive in city traffic. I did it for many years but I have lived in the country too long now.

I am busy making yarn. I am not making anything out of it for now but thats OK. When the weather warms up I won't be spinning as much and I can make stuff in the evenings from all that yarn I will have.


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

I live almost in Huntsville....
You guys that much farther north...DO see more than we do, but that morning...I never saw any ice...lol Roads were wet for a bit, but by time for going to PG...they were dry again. Grrr....I've been needin a fiberfriends fix....lol...this winter is starting to get me down.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm needing prayers for my family. Specifically my cousin, JoAnn's son, Dan, a 24 yo young man who thought he had the flu but ended up in cardiac arrest this afternoon and now on life support.

The hospital in Okema OK is trying to stabalize him to life flight him to Mercy hospital in OK City.

Please pray!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Done.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Cyndi, your friend is in my thoughts.

As far as the garden goes, we always plant potatoes here in mid-Feb. That's just when to plant. Even that late freeze last year didn't do more than set them backa bit. :shrug: Peas usually go in end of Jan...my mom was horrified that I'd been so lazy and waited so long. We also planted spinach, broccoli and cauliflower. Those last two were started plants, so they might have issues, but they're also cheap and easy to replace if they don't make it.

I'm hoping to get chard, kale, mustard and turnips out this weeked, but we're also painting bedrooms and hallway and prepping for the new puppy that's coming Monday, so maybe not!

I've got that litter of Angoras up on the Barter Board. I know you are all too far away, but you can still go drool on them! 

Meg


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cyndi I am so sorry to hear this. Your cousin's son is in my thoughts.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks you guys. I've posted updated in CF. He's not out of the woods by a long shot, but the prayers are being heard.

Today, I worked more on the toe up socks (I'm about mid foot on both socks), overdyed the 4 skeins of light purple with stripes of black cherry. Looks better I think.

Also got a brown shetland (from 2006! where did the time go?) washed and is drying. It's a real pretty color going from a reddish grey to a darker reddish brown. I can't wait to card and spin it, it should be a nice heathered reddish brownish-gray.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cyndi will keep the thoughts and prayers coming.

I got my bonus at work and bought myself the stand for my RH loom. Poor thing has been sitting on my porch warped just waiting until I could get the stand.. Well it arrived yesterday and I just put it all together today. I'll e posting pictures on my Flicker account. http://www.flickr.com/photos/marchie/ Look in the knitting and weaving batch.

I hope to wind the shuttles this weekend and maybe weave a little.

I'm still spinning the singles for the Cobblestone sweater, I'll ply them later. The color is so beautiful, I'm getting excited about knitting this one. I've also heard good things about the pattern, unlike that last one


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Susan, that looks great - all dressed up and ready to go! Nice to see your photo too - and the kittys'.

I'm carding some Jacob with a morrit fleece of unknown breed given to me for a heathery 2 ply. PLans are to weave this as weft over a Harrisville 2 ply as warp for a lap robe. Well the first 120 yds down and a few more to go .... will blog about in more detail.

Today I drove an hour and a half to another sheep farm to watch Kevin Ford blade shear their sheep - watched him do 4, he cut just about every one somewhere. And I don't mean a knick - those blade shears for those who don't know are like big scissors - and in flat places too, not tight corners like the armpit. Big quarter size chunks of skin. I am/was so bummed out. So I come home and find that the latest issue of Early American Life has been delivered - front cover is a guy blade shearing a sheep and the first thing my eyes fall on is a cut! Yup right there on the front cover a sheep with a cut. Well I'm ordering a new shearing set - the old Oster's still work but having sold/adopted some of the sheep means I want the best shearer possible. You know I will be sweating bullets making sure I don't cut anything but the wool - so I better not rant too much here or I'll be getting a lesson in humility next month.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Liese blade shearing can be scary. I've helped a friend here with it a few times. It seems the trick is to keep the skin taught and the as sheep calm as possible. She was slow too and she still had a few small nicks. My job was to pull the skin tight and calm the sheep :shrug: It didn't seem to me that the sheep felt much of it and they sure didn't bleed. We of course smeared antibiotic on them when we were finished. Now having said all of that I have seen some pretty nasty cuts on sheep that were sheared with electric shears so I guess it's a toss up. One would definately be faster than the other.

The warp on my loom is the Harrisville Shetland. Since they sell it for warp I assume it is strong enough for warp. To me, and I know very little about weaving, it seems weak. It breaks really easily but what do I know. I was taught that a warp should be difficult to break with your hands and really snap when you do :shrug: I'll let you know once I begin weaving on it. 

Right now for the life of me I can't remember what I did with my shuttles :help: I have some boat shuttles with quills but I don't have any way to wind those. You would think it would be hard to hide stick shuttles. Oh well, I'm tired and need to sleep plus I've had a glass or two of really good wine :baby04: I have tomorrow to look for them.

Good night all!


----------



## organicfarmer (May 11, 2002)

Marchwind,

The stand looks great. I like your warp. I had a quick look at your pictures on Flicker and the spindle spun shetland is beautiful.

I was able to bring the table loom home on Thursday from class. Anna, the teacher, didn't want to let me take it home at first and then decided since I was doing 8 placemats instead of the usual 4, it could duplicate the ones I already wove. I am on the third one and instead of doing a repeat of the others, I decided to do some colour and weave effects, but using both red and white in different combinations to see what would happen. Hubby and oldest son do not get that the placemats will still match as they will all be the red and white, but each one will be a slightly different pattern -- Men!! I like to try different things and being in a class with a set project is a little limiting.

I was on a blog yesterday - Woven 'n Spun and she gave me inspiration for getting more spinning accomplished -- she also homeschools her 5 children and when the children are reading to her, she sits at her wheel. I usually knit when we do group work, but may be I will try her method and get more fibre work accomplished during school hours. I hate sitting with idle hands -- I even knit during church business meetings.

I am hoping for class on Thursday I will have the 4th placemat completed and the warp ready to go on for the other 4 mats. If I can get these accomplished, by next week, I might be able to get another project completed before the end of the eight weeks. 

Thats all for today. I hope everyone has a fibrey or just a little fibery day.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Wicked week last week. DH had to see an orthopedic surgeon about his back. Lost a goat that I particularly loved. Found out the catalytic combustor in our wood stove needs to be replaced to the tune of a minimum of $120. So I wasn't on line much.

Cyndi, I emailed you a question about the Matchless info you requested on another thread. Hope your cousin's son is doing better, on the road to recovery.

It sounds like everybody is busy with fiber projects to avoid the cold. Have I mentioned I don't like winter? I don't like extremely hot weather either but I guess I have to live somewhere.


----------



## longearsfarm (Oct 30, 2003)

Liese

He's my shearer ...and for what it's worth, he did my three quite wooly gals -- Rambo and Rambo crosses -- without a single nick or honestly any second cuts I saw. Guess all I'm saying is don't give up hope. I'm admittedly new to all this, but I thought he and his shears were magic.

I've got angora rabs too, it's pretty hard not to nick them...not wanting to start a war, but just to say with bare blades it's hard not to.

Has anyone read Kevin's book? 

Valerie
longearsfarm, here and in real life


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well I can't say I like the new forum  The color is repulsive and the print is so small. But, at least we are back. I'm hoping there is some way to change things. 

I was going through a minor withdrawal yesterday. But I got a lot of spinning done 4 bobbins worth for the Cobblestone sweater. I also watch 3 movies while I spun. Today I have to drive south to pick up my son, he spent the weekend with his father. Yesterday was nice until late in the afternoon. Now we have wind chill warnings.

Boy, I'm full of complaints today


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Valerie, I have the Ford book you mentioned. 

I have attended the University of Missouri and Lincoln University's shearing school 3 times, once to write an article about it for what is now Small Farm Today, once to be a go-fer and helper, and once as a participant when a friend from AR wanted to learn to shear her sheep. The first time, a lady caught a piece of skin at the point of the sheep's shoulder and unzipped a strip of skin all the way to the poor creature's jaw. Blood everywhere and the lady was suffering morning sickness as she had just found out she was pregnant. The shepherd just took the sheep aside and stitched her up, gave her tetanus antitoxin and turned her back with the others. The lady didn't recover so quickly.

The first time my sheep were shorn, a patient lady did it with blades and she did a great job with those wiggly critters. The next year, she couldn't come and I asked a neighbor who sheared his own meat type sheep to come. We had several long conversations about how to shear a sheep for a handspinner's fleece but all for naught. Both his wife and I kept reminding him about no second cuts, etc., but he kept replying about how nice and slick the sheep would look and how embarrassed he'd be if he left the sheep rough. He was totally oblivious to my frustration and if it hadn't been for the presence of his 4 small children, he would have left my property with absolutely no doubt of his shortcomings. A whole year's work, feed, meds--went to the compost heap. He didn't just second cut, he took half the staple length in the first pass and the rest in the next. I was just sick. Since then I've shorn them myself with blades and, yes, I have been known to nick and cut them on occasion. I am always sure to give them tetanus shots about 3 weeks before I plan to shear then I treat the cuts as soon as I finish. However, overall, I think they are calmer with me and my accidents than they would be having a stranger handle them. I find a shady spot, lay them on their sides with their heads uphill and shear away. Since I'm not concerned with having the wool come away in one piece, I do one side, remove the wool, let the sheep up to walk around a while then proceed with the other side. They are so at ease with the arrangement that they will reach for tufts of grass while I'm working. They are almost "lap sheep."

March, I'm sorry you don't like the color. I love it especially with St. Pat's coming up. I'm third generation Irish on one side so any color is fine with me as long as it's a good bright clean green. (When I say "clean" green, think of dirty greens as 3 day old sick calf green and others like it.)


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

Cindy, I hope everyone is doing better there, you've had some bad luck lately and my prayers are with you and everyone else!

I just got home from work. I work as the bartender at a burger franchise, and at 11:50 today our vent broke. I am pretty sure we should have shut down, but since the manager was frantically trying to get it back on (he was sick with a 102 temperature too while doing this) and the fire alarm was going off, we never were told to stop. So instead, the restaurant filled with smoke and guests at the same time. Amazingly people kept coming in and waiting for a table (we were full) despite the fact you could barely see across the room. All of the staff was running around working, and then racing out the doors to breathe air and keep from fainting. Since it was about 4 degrees, we couldn't just open the doors, though we did turn the heat to 90 and open them in shifts. It was miserable! They finally got it fixed at 3:30 and by the time I was off it was bearable. But my lungs hurt, my eyes are red, and my throat is raw. Feel like I was working in a burning building. We also had 2 servers not show up, and 2 others go home sick with the flu. I am off tomorrow and I am turning my phone off so no one can call me in! Crazy. My GM called today and asked when we filled up, I asked whether he meant with smoke or guests, he thought it was funny 

I worked on some alpaca this weekend, I'm in the middle of a whole bunch of stuff so nothing feels 'done' hopefully I'll get some finished totally tomorrow. I also cooked a bunch, had the kids all weekend (my nephews) and they are starting to really get into cooking. Devin organized a blog post yesterday for the blog I started for cooking - http://www.theinnerchef.blogspot.com 
He is so funny - and smart. According to him, he's going to be President and is writing his 3rd (yes 3rd) book. Now he's fascinated by the fact that you can create things with cooking..

Off to finish the Alpaca and lay out the stuff for spinning tomorrow. :happy:


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm so glad the move is done...I was getting the shakes!

Nothing fibery here, but I do have 2 new Boer/Nubian bucklings on the ground. Of course, it's colder than a well-diggers back pocket now. They're in their heated (sorta) barrel, and it seems that Sweetie Pie is being a very good mama. It's her first time, so I'm pretty pleased. Two bottle babies is enough. DH has been awful good about taking care of the inside stuff while I do the outside. He's got 3 broken bones in his foot, not just one that they found on the first xray. He's doing okay, though.

Amazing G had two friends spending the night Sunday. The kids were born about 11:30 pm, so after they were landed I called the house and had dh send the girls to the barn with more towels and no explanation as to why. You should have seen their faces! I don't know why, but whenever there's talk of a sleepover, it's always at our house. 

Keep warm, y'all!


----------



## Corky (May 11, 2002)

Dang! I got a call yesterday from my Friend that took me to her spinning group and was going to be taking me each time. Last time the weather stopped us and this time she forgot all about it as she had a problem at home with her dogs.

Flwrbrd, PM me your addy and I will send you the money for that loom. I will then either get it at a later meeting or have someone pick it up for me.
I may not be able to join after all. It seems I can never get there from here.

I have been spinning most days and have a nice box full of yarn made.
I must get it all spun up as I will have 5 more fleeces in april. 
There is a lot of fleece on 5 alpacas.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Mogal, so sorry to read about the loss of your goat, it is always sad when we look our animals.

Not to worry about the color, I actually love the color green but this for some reason I found really repulsive. But I found a way to customize my pages to my liking. If anyone is interested in changing the look of the forum PM me and I'll be happy to tell you how to do it.

Heather take care of yourself. Those don't sound like safe work conditions. I would say if you start not feeling well tell your boss and go see a doctor at your work's expense.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Morning, gals.

Phew, I'm glad HT is back - I was jonsing real bad. Hubby and son got a kick out ot it, though. 

Not a darned fibery thing going on here at the moment. The weather's swinging from cold and sunny to cold and blustery and glum to warm and stormy back to cold and white-stuff-falling-from-the-sky. And lately, it has hit all of those states of being in the same day!

My little student is doing well. Her wheel is tucked away, her mom says, until spring finally breaks and there's not so many people stuck inside (it's a smallish house and eight younguns). I think Maria just wants me to come over then so she and I can spin on the front porch like she's seen me do so many times . I already warned her I plan to use her as a demonstrator later this year - dress her up in a pretty little pinafore and have people's hearts melt at how cute and clever she is spinning.


----------



## Susan n' Emily in TN (May 10, 2002)

Well, A week or so ago I tried to teach two little girls how to spindle spin and found that it had been so long since I had done any that I was terrible, simple terrible. So I vowed to spend some time every day, not alot , even 10 minutes will do it, spinning. I am pleased to say that I have made great progress in that area. 
Almost finished that cardigan for my husband ( only the back of the neck to go), and making headway on those twice knit socks! The problem with having so many things going at once is that I have to choose which one to work on! What a pity! Susan


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

Marchwind, you can adjust the text size under the "view" menu on your browser - hope that helps!


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Well, I had to email a friend and have him contact Chuck and get me a new password so I could get back in. No password, and no option to have it emailed. :shrug:

Unfortunately...I got a lot more stuff done without wasting...I mean, spending....time here. Seems I've been spending more time talking about it than doing it.

So, I plan on not being here so often any more. (We'll see how it goes. ) 

In the meantime...look what showed up at my house yesterday. He likes the teddybear that Chris had waiting for him.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Meg


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Meg he is so cute! What is his name again?


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Awwww! Hims is too cute! Is it my imagination, or does he look a smidge worried that the bear might be hungry?


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

His name is Murphy. Murphy's Outlaw. He does look a tad worried, because he thought I wanted him to wake up. He went right back to sleep under the bear after I so rudely woke him up by walking in the room. 

These are from today:

This is too many at once for Murphy!









Now, this is more like it! Meadowsweet isn't so sure that she likes puppy kisses, but she came back for seconds.









Exploring









Notice that Meadowsweet, the black ewe, has heard about the hay shortage. She's been storing hay in her wool, just in case. Dang her.

Meg


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Don't you just love the way large breed dogs look like the feet are born and the rest of the critter grows to them? At one point, their feet and legs are almost adult proportion while their heads and bodies are still puppy-like. Cute 
Baby, Miss Meg, cute baby. Starting him out right too!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Awwwwww!


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Meg, please no more outdoor shots of green outdoors. I'm one degree and half an inch of snow from completely snapping!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh Clover hush with :bash: your whining about cold and winter. This is me someone who loves winter but honestly, I've had it for this year. Severe windchill warnings again today. Our first flight was canceled today but I was up, dressed and almost out the door before I found out. Then DS and I went back to bed and got us a few hours later to get him to school. Halfway to town, a 20 minute ride, we heard that school was going to be 2 hours late  Now we were in town for a few hours before either of us had to go anywhere. So we hung out at the coffee shop. Sheesh, what a day. Oh yea, I woke up to the radio telling me that we were colder than both the Yukon and the Antarctic  We have windchill warnings again tonight. Thankfully there looks to be a break in this ungodly cold by Sunday when it will get up to +24f, Woo Hoo!!!! T-shirt weather :help: I have to say any more pictures like that when it is like this outside and I may move to NC with both you and Liese.

Murphy is adorable. How big will he get? Did you get to meet both parents? I think he will make a fine farm dog. I agree with Mogal you are getting him raised up just right.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Clover, we haven't had much of a winter here. Highs recently have been in the 60's and 70's. It's supposed to drop to the 40's for a few days (of course, I have a puppy to train about 'outside'...)

I wish I could share it with you! And steal some of your cold to settle the parasite on the pastures!

Oh, I didn't get to see Murphy's parents, but I've 'known' them since Andrea got them...been with her through puppy training, seen pictures and gotten calls on weight gains. Waited with bated breath for test results on hips, elbows and eyes...and then through labor. For never meeting them in person, I probably know more about them than I do the dogs next door, who I see every day!

He had his first visit at my vet today...she was impressed. I used to work for her...she's hard to impress. She told me she figured I must have paid a pretty penny for him, and was surprised that I have such a good friend! (I'm kinda amazed about that, myself!)

Meg


----------



## redbudlane (Jul 5, 2006)

Congrats on the new puppy Meg, I can just smell that sweet puppy breath...

I finished up some turquoise yarn and now I'm going to try blending some orange and yellow roving. I've been looking forward to playing with that. I may dye some red to throw in there too...hmmm

The weather in MO has been a very strange thing this winter for sure. We live a mile and a half from Hwy 36 and had about an inch of snow. My bro came by on the highway and said there was barely a dusting on it. Guess it has to start/stop somewhere.

We are trying to decide about calling the shearer but with highs in the teens and negative windchills we are holding off. May have to wait till after lambing although I really like to have the wool off before that.


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Marchwind said:


> Oh Clover hush with :bash: your whining about cold and winter. This is me someone who loves winter but honestly, I've had it for this year. Severe windchill warnings again today. Our first flight was canceled today but I was up, dressed and almost out the door before I found out. Then DS and I went back to bed and got us a few hours later to get him to school. Halfway to town, a 20 minute ride, we heard that school was going to be 2 hours late  Now we were in town for a few hours before either of us had to go anywhere. So we hung out at the coffee shop. Sheesh, what a day. Oh yea, I woke up to the radio telling me that we were colder than both the Yukon and the Antarctic  We have windchill warnings again tonight. Thankfully there looks to be a break in this ungodly cold by Sunday when it will get up to +24f, Woo Hoo!!!! T-shirt weather :help: I have to say any more pictures like that when it is like this outside and I may move to NC with both you and Liese.
> 
> Murphy is adorable. How big will he get? Did you get to meet both parents? I think he will make a fine farm dog. I agree with Mogal you are getting him raised up just right.


Oww! Gosh...I guess you're closer to snapping than me!:lookout:

Honestly, Marchie, you're a lot braver than me. I'm just tired of my fingers being so cold that they hurt before I'm 1/2 done with chores. I use the gallon of hot water for the bunnies to warm up my hands between milking does and such. I nuked an ice pack and put that in my pocket last night. Wow! So nice! It also helped keep the Corn Huskers lotion warm--my one doe (ff) dances all over if I try to milk her without it. Think she's spoiled? Nah, just tender.

I just want to get into the garden and do so many outside projects that can't be done in this weather, the tractor is broken & I'll be moving round bales by hand, and dh is still home with his broken foot. Waaah! :Bawling:I want my quiet house back.:grit:

Keep warm, and if it gets too bad, you can always remind yourself that you are of sterner stuff than I.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

_... wonders how long it would take Meg to notice a couple people and assorted cats have moved into her barn. I'm sure the tons of books and spinning stuff wouldn't be too noticeable....._


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Well, all of you are lucky you are at home, comfy, and able to spin and knit at will. I'm stuck in motel rooms until the 28th, 20 days on the road. Right now it's not so bad, I'm in nice digs in Dallas for 5 days with a great wifi connection. But I miss my spinning wheels tremendously, and my cat, too. I want to be back at home!

I've been knitting in the truck, while we drive, and I finished the hat for my Granddaughter's upcoming third Bday. Now I also have a sweater with me that I'm working on in a commercial yarn, a wool/hemp blend. I find it slippery to knit with, though, unlike homespun wool. 

While in Burbank, CA I got to visit the Stick-and-Stone fiber arts store in Van Nuys, and bought some indigo, cochineal and a dye book. I got to talk to the store owner and her friend, and I got to see a Kromski Poloniase wheel in person, and I am impressed with the quality of that brand of wheel. 

From there we went to AZ for a pyrotechnics convention for 5 days. Being fireproof while out on the firing line at night is problematic, and the wind blowing made me cold, so I was thinking of knitting a pure wool sweater to wear while out there shooting shells. Cotton and wool are the only fibers you can wear while shooting, other than a nomex turnout suit, which I don't have yet. I'm like the only woman out there shooting with the guys, and they all have fireman's turnout suits. The B line was all fire and brimstone at night with up to 12 inch shells being shot off. 

On the way home we are going to stop in AZ at one of the Indian souvenir trading posts. They have a Navajo weaver there demonstrating. Last time we came through, she couldn't speak English when I tried to talk to her. She was weaving handspun wool on her loom. it was fascinating watching her.

I'm sorry some of you are cold and cranky, but at least you are at home and can do as you please, and not moving from pillar to post all the time.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I think we all need a group hug and puppy kisses :goodjob: 

Meg Murphy is so sweet, that face and that muzzle, you almost want to just rub your face all over his and just breath in. My mother always said that puppy breath smelled like coffee grounds or soda crackers. You will have to keep a log on him and his progress both in growth and making friends and influencing people. It will be a fun progress to watch.

Lezlie that would drive me nuts living out of hotels like that. Do you mind if I ask just what it is that you and/or DH do that requires you to go to a pyrotecnics convention?

Clover I think you and I can comizerate (sp) together. My hands get that cold too and I hate it. I also have rhenods (sp) syndrom so along with that pain I get white and numb fingers that hurt as they thaw out. No it isn't frost bite. I get that just being inside on some days. Thankfully the sun is shining very brightly so that really helps.

Did anyone see the eclipse last night? Man was thatbeautiful!


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

I don't know why it works but....rub vinegar onto your hands before you go outside to hang laundry or do chores. For some reason, it does help keep them warm. Now if you are working with something damp, like laundry, the effect isn't as long lasting. I don't know how it does in extremes because then I wear gloves. 

In my jump kit, I have a couple of those chemical hand warmers but I keep a small rock on the wood stove to stay warm. When I'm going outside, I put it in my jacket pocket to warm my hands occasionally. Also, I can heartily recommend those short finger gloves and I finally learned to manipulate gates, etc., while wearing a pair of thin leather gloves to forestall chilling. 

Most of Missouri is under the gun for a winter storm to last until 6 tomorrow night--old news to you fellow Show-Me folks. DH has worked in Connecticut this week and will be flying home tomorrow night. THEY are getting snow tomorrow too, more than we should get. He has to change planes in Chicago so please keep him in your thoughts for a safe trip. 

I was going to ask the same question, Lezlie. What do ya'll do?

I just want to reach into those pictures and scratch that puppy behind the ears!


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

Yeah, we're getting hit with the winter weather, too - a good bit of snow on the ground & it just quit raining again a couple minutes ago - I wish it would decide what it wants to do already. 

You can make little bags out of fabric & stuff them with rice to nuke or put on a warm area of your stove to heat to use as pocket warmers - they're a little more reusable that way, and really hold the heat - I made a bunch of them for Christmas for family in MN and NY, and they went over very well.

I'm contemplating digging out the koolaid dyes again today to do some small batches of felting fiber - I suppose I could set up a drying rack in the bathtub, maybe . . . Might play with doing some heathers, too.


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

I was crocheting a hat for dm but something is wrong with the pattern , so i will have to study it a bit to see what its supposed to say, I really like the crochet calenders, but this isnt the first one to have wierd instructions, If it was knitting I would blame it on me,

other wise I will put it on dpn and rib the rest and make a beret i suppose. I am using a thick 2 ply of black cherry koolaid, which is a varigated valentine pinky red....

i am sick of the cold, it was 2 degrees yesterday morning at chore time... got up to a high of 16

it is snowing now, again....

lezlie does the hotel have a heated pool 

bought four bottle lambs at auction like i dont have enought to do lol..


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

ok it wasnt me I found the lady who wrote the pattern website. Its completely different than the calenders version...calendar has dc where there should be dtr and other major differences.

at least i know it is doable now.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Haven't been about much - and hav edone nothing fibrey to speak of - hav ebeen busy running around like a headless chicken recently.

Anyway - going away tomorrow am for our big weekend away.

See you all when we get back - hopefully I willl have more time to do things, and be less rushed 

hoggie


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Have fun Hoggie!!


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you Cyndi 

hoggie


----------



## Corky (May 11, 2002)

Still just spinning and making yarn.
Made a black and ecru candy cane yesterday. I sold my white fleece but I do have some white from Jack. My paint alpaca but the black and ecru looked really good together. Washed up a bunch of fawn today and spun more black.
Thats about it. I have goats due to kid at any time so I make a lot of trips to the barn.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

We were in Lake Havasu City, AZ where they have the SARA Park, or Special Activity Recreational Area public park facility. Our hobby is fireworks. We went to the Western Winter Blast 19 convention of the Western Pyro Assoc. We are newbies to the hobby. This was our first convention. It was about 640 people including wives and kids. 

We took a class and learned how to build shells. We had a space in the manufacturing area. We built 15 4" shells and shot them off over two nights. We had 4 really good ones out of the 15. It was too windy to work for the first two days of the convention. 

I'm one of the few women in the hobby who actually shoot. I absolutely adore being near the mortars, or guns, as they fire. It's all fire and brimstone at a convention like this on the B shooting line at night. Really cool. A 12 inch shell really fills the sky. And for 3 nights they have public displays that are just great to watch. But I don't have the right fireproof gear yet. Gotta knit a wool sweater!


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

FalconDance said:


> _... wonders how long it would take Meg to notice a couple people and assorted cats have moved into her barn. I'm sure the tons of books and spinning stuff wouldn't be too noticeable....._


Huh? What??

You're bringing me books and spinning stuff? Wow! Thanks! But Sherbert says one cat on the place is enough! 

March, I've got Raynoud's Phenomenon, too. I buy the chemical heat packs by the case, and pop a couple into my gloves before chores. It's the only way I can get through some days without just being in so much pain I can't use my hands at all. 

Have you noticed if yours is progressive? The first year I had it, it was just my fingertips, and the temps had to be pretty cold, like in the 40's, to trigger an attack. Every year, it involves more of my fingers (and now toes and nose)...nowadays it's my fingers all the way to my palms...and temps below 73 now set it off. After chores, those heat packs go in my pockets to work, to keep me warm there, too!

I love summer!

Today, Murphy decided to brave the cold drizzle and go to the barn with us to feed. About half-way there (and it's not far!) he decided it might have beena bad idea, but he bravely kept on. He then decided the feed room was a cozy place, while Chris and I got all the chores done. He had to be picked up to get him to leave the warm barn, but when he realized where we were headed, he beat us to the door! He was exhausted after that, so he climbed into a lap and took a nap. His teddy bear's lap!

Meg


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Meg I'm glad to hear it was the bears lap and not one of yours. He will be a big boy one day and you don't need a lap dog that size  It sounds like he will be a great dog and like he is adjusting well.

Mine I think, was triggered by my neck injury about 12 years ago. I had a good friend who had it after she was in a very severe car accident. Supposedly it can be brought on by trauma to the body. I would assume with you it is due to your RA. I'm not too sure if I can say it has progressed. I'm more aware of it though so that is hard for me to answer. I do have it in my feet too but for whatever reason I don't feel that like I do in my hands. My pain thresh hold is pretty high so I don't trust myself as a good judge of pain. I know what I consider minor would be excruciating to most people, its just the way it is. Mine doesn't seem to depend on air temps but more on my inner core body temp. I've had it come on it the summer if I get chilled or if I'm in AC that is too cool. The only progression I have noticed is that my episodes are more intense and last longer than they used to. I need to try those warmer things.

Hoggie have fun on your weekend :bouncy:

So was anyone else having problems with the forum last night? I kept getting a server not found or some such thing it was quite unnerving.

Lezlie that is so cool! I didn't know that could be a hobby. I love playing with explosives. I grew up with a step-father who used to buy us all sorts of them to play with as kids. It's amazing I lived through my childhood all in one piece. Maybe that is one reason why I like my job.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

I've actually had a lot of trouble with the forum since the move but hoping it's just bugs that need to be worked out.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Meg and Susan, You're posts about Raynoud's has been quite interesting and gives me an area to check out since this winter I've suddenly had occasional dumbness...er numbness in my left fingers and the very tips of the middle three fingers of my left hand primary becoming numb and white whilst outside feeding. I'm going to start taking what we have in supplements that help circulation and talk to the acupuncturist to see if I can't head this off. According to Wiki, 9.6% of the female population has this - they mention exposure to vinyl chloride and mercury as possible triggers.

Last Sunday I participated in a Baby Goat Day at the local cheese dairy - she had the spare house (!) set up for us vendors - myself spinning and selling yarns and soaps, someone who raises shiitake mushrooms, a pottery artisan, a local vineyard and the owner of the local gourmet fish store. So I set up in the corner with my wheel sitting on the sofa - a little girl came in, about 3 I'd guess, and just leapt up next to me, snuggled in close and said " I want to" she was just as cute as could be, so she hung on to the end of the roving and we spun whilst Mum took pics. Of course she kept a wad of the fleece in her hand when she got down. I wonder if she'll ever remember it when she gets older ... planting seeds. 

On May 18th we've decided to have a Fiber Fun Day at the Farm - I'm sending invitations to the 2 closest spinning groups, the NC group over on Ravelry and HERE! So anyone who can come is welcome. I'm thinking of having a raw fleece out for washing demo, a table set up for dyeing and maybe a felting project. Otherwise folks can just bring their wheels, knitting , crochet ....set out on the lawn and have fun. Going to do it as a pot luck for food - hopefully we can ask for meatless dishes without offending anyone. We have enough space for a couple of overnighters if that would help. I'll be making a formal announcement in late March & April but this is just to get you thinking of possibilities.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

> ...I've suddenly had occasional *dumbness* in my left fingers ...


:rotfl: I think we can all relate to that!

Occasionally (and nearly always in the winter), I have that weird white-tipped fingers thing going. It's as if all the blood has drained up to the first knuckle or somesuch. Happens on toes, too, sometimes. Haven't noticed it too much this year, oddly enough. I guess now I have a possible name for the problem .... I always thought it was just "dumbness" .

Nope, I bring three inside cats and who-knows-how-many outside cats since the daily roster varies (a steady three with an extremely sweet but highly protective and dominant tom). And then there's the two dogs - one an absolute brainless wonder (altho daughter wants her to come live at her apt) and a Chow/Shep mix that will _not_ leave what he determines is his territory even if coaxed. He's highly protective and loves kitties even when they don't love him back (he was brought up with kittens but all the present cats have no use for dogs ).

*sigh* Guess I need to start thinking fiber again. There's a box of white wool in the kitchen that needs to be washed and put upstairs with the rest. The gallery is having a get-together this afternoon to visit about the spring show .... still have my reservations about leaving my yarns there since it has so little exposure really.


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

sheep shed has blue tones now.....


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Falcon, you got me! LOL!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Falcon and Liese that white finger thing with the numbness sounds just like what I have. It usually hurts while the circulation comes back. Liese I would be interested to know if any of your attempt work, please let me know.

Meg you wouldn't want me with all my critters.

Liese I'll be there with bells on, in spirit, that is a for sure thing.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Those of you with Raynauds, or possible Raynauds, should get it checked out. I say this because it's an autoimmune disease. Although it's quite possible to have _just_ it, it's frequently the first warning that another autoimmune disease is kicking in. It's a roller coaster that's not fun to ride. 

Marchy, Chris made me count up the livestock when Murphy got here. He made 106. What's a few more? (most of that is poultry...really!)

Meg


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Well, see, that's just it. It's bothered me in the past but this past year (hasn't appeared since last winter, really) it seems to have gone away. I've been slowly weaning us off many/most preservatives (corn syrup, esp.) and heavily processed foods so perhaps this is helping (?).


----------



## longearsfarm (Oct 30, 2003)

Just had to share that I'm on a new knitting obsession...making bowls, or rather, pots, shaped like Native American pots...Thanks to the evil enablement of Ravelry , I bought a pattern, Quick to Felt Gifts from Carol Bristol Designs...it has a "Mesa" bowl, a variation, three nested bowls, a spherical bowl and a tea or business card caddy. They're not huge objects and are quick quick knits with two strands of worsted on circs. I've made two in the last three days -- LOL -- and have another on the needles already. They're felted in my front loading washer with a pair of jeans or two...takes twice, but they felt beautifully and other than a bit of fiddling with shaping while they're wet, the patterns are easy and the results, really really cool. These aren't just any bowls...you'd think it wouldn't be possible for something knit to have that shape, if that makes sense. If i can figure out how to post a pic I will, but I will pass on the enabling...
www.carolbristoldesigns.com

I have no ties to her, just am hooked on these cool bowls, and they really would make great gifts.

Have a great day all!
Val, who is off to get ready for 72 peeps to arrive tomorrow, yikes!


----------



## Sandhills (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi,
I'm new here. I have wanted to learn how to spin for years. Yesterday, I went to an auction that had all kinds of fiber arts stuff. I bought 4 drop spindles and some wool roving and a bunch of wool yarn for weaving. I also got a box full of hand carders. But, my best buy was a sears roebuck loom I bought for $15. I have a lot to learn.
Those of you with Raynauds may want to check out this website. www.raynauds.org My 14 yo dd was diagnosed with Raynauds last month. So far she has it only in her feet but it is quite severe. Some of her toes were turning purple from lack of circulation. They had to put her on medication. Thankfully, it worked and her toes are a normal color again and the severe pain has gone away. I have also read that massaging evening primrose oil or borage oil into the affected areas will help.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Long ears thanks a lot! Like I need one more thing to get hooked on, sheeesh. Those are really neat things, and now I think I may go and order a pattern or two. Like I said, thanks a lot for passing on your new addiction.

Sandhill Welcome to the Fold! I am so envious of you all who have these great auctions of fiber people. You got quite the treasure trove of goodies. We are here for you to learn from so use us any way you can.

I'm sorry to hear about your daughter. That is too young to have such things to happen to. Did the doctor test her for other autoimmune things?


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Sandhills, don't both the Carolinas and Nebraska have regions called the Sandhills? Is that the source of your forum name? If so, which are you? It's not that hard to figure out MOgal.

I love auctions and it sounds like you found a good one! Congratulations. 

Hope your little sweetie continues to respond to her treatments.

Val, thanks for posting that site. She's got some neat stuff. Have fun with your peeps. It's way too early in the year, still too much cold ahead of us, for me to consider getting any now.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey all! Haven't been around much with the server move (it made my computer say that HT wasn't available - gasp!) and the busy-ness of life.

Work on the addition continues apace - my Reluctant Farmer fiance says we should all be in our new bedrooms in 2 weeks, and that would be a wonderful thing (then I get a fibre room ... cool, eh?)

We have new fibre-on-the-hoof here: three ewe lambs in the last bit, picutres posted on the blog.  We have 2 purebred Hampshires and one Columbia/Hamp cross, the rest are yet to come and given three rams and no marking harness, it's an exciting time of year to say the least!

Pictures can be found here if you are curious.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> ...so use us any way you can.
> 
> 
> > Giggle


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

jerzeygurl said:


> sheep shed has blue tones now.....


Ordered 3# last week!! Can't wait to get it!


Cloverbud was here yesterday (as was Pony) ... Clover will be MIA for a bit, she is without internet service, not to worry though.

We painted her poopy polypay skein, I'll post pics later


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Meg you are just baaaaad!

Frazzle I loved looking at the pictures on your blog. The babies are adorable especially the spotty faced one. Your family is a good looking one, hold them close. You sure have been busy.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Frazzle - great pictures!! Dingledork .... had to laugh! The name fits the pic!

Uploaded some pics of Cloverbud's yarn ...





















and some merino 'Easter' yarn I spun up Saturday morning.










I'm working on spinning up some of RedBudLane's oatmeal shetland carded with some Brown Sheep olive for a nice subtle grey-ish, green-ish, beige-ish yarn to be knitted into a collar


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Clover's yarn looks like that Carolina homespun that is so expensive. Nice job Clover! Cyndi your Easter yarn is pretty too.

I just finished playing all the yarn for the sweater. I'll post pictures on Flicker and post the link when I get them washed.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I got a few pictures up of the Romney for the Cobblestone sweater. The light outside wasn't very good so it looks a bit washed out. This is a gray brown color. I think there are a total of 13 skeins. Here is the link for those interested http://www.flickr.com/photos/marchie/


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Marchy, if I didn't know better, I'd say you were a cat person!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Marchie,
I'll let Tonya know what you said about her yarn. she'll be tickled!!

That Romney looks wonderful!!! I can't wait to see the finished sweater


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Tickled, HECK! I coulda hit my head, falling off the chair like that! It's hard to land correctly when you're laughing so hard! 

It doesn't look like that any more. Cyndi said it needed more twist, so in re-plying it (on the drop spindle because I have something else on the wheel) I evened out the tension on the strands, causing the bands of color to move. I have natural plyed with color, color A plyed with color B, just this whole heathery thing going on. Surprisingly, Amazing G really likes it. I'll get pics up when AOL decides to play well with others.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

You're back!!!!

Oh I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Meg what was your first hint:sing: Thats only a portion of my cats. I can't help it if I'm a sucker for a stray.

Thanks for the compliment on the yarn.  I cant wait to see the finished project either. It wont be started for a little bit yet. I have some other projects that need to be finished first. I'm really trying hard to keep to the task at hand.


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Cyndi, as you wish...



































The cute little ball was wound on my new-to-me nostepinne from Cyndi & Paul. It's like Christmas every time I come over!

I have a mystery roving going onto the bobbin now. The traddy was a little unhappy with me last night, she kept eating the treats too fast. It may have been that the treats weren't very well prepared, but we worked through it. I think I'll have a lot more yardage in this skein:bouncy: It's starting to look like Cyndi yarn.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Cloverbud, what do you plan to do with this yarn? It's surely colorful!


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Cloverbud, I liked it before, but that yarn is gorgeous! I'm a sucker for blended-by-plying colors!

Meg


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Very nice job Clover! Now your spinning more and more :rock: Did Cyndi tell you about the little knob that works the tension? If the yarn is being yanked out of your hands then you need to adjust than little knob, just a titch though.


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

It's not the tension, it's the *A*ttention!  Sometimes dh isn't too quick to realise that I can't talk just now. Once I had my mind on my work (yeah, not work, it's play!!) things went well.

eta: Amazing G said she would like a headband from this yarn. Not sure how I'll pull that off....


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

I finished up spinning my koolaid-dyed roving the other day (but can't figure out how to blow the pictures up to a better size (grump)):


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Pretty colors Ozarkcat. Love the red!


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

The red is Fruit Punch koolaid - it's a really nice crimson/scarlet, very rich.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

How many packets to how much wool did you use to get that deep red? How is the smell on that one?


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

5 packets to 2 ounces. It's still got a touch of a fruity smell, but rinsing it really well gets rid of most of it.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Cloverbud, try the Calorimetry headband from Knitty (winter 2006). It's just kint and purl, and short rows (which just means you turn the work around before you finish a row). I have one and love it. 

ETA: Note though that you will need WAY fewer stitches than it says - I used 80 for my regular ol' gronwup head, Amazing G would probably fit into one with about 50 stitches, depending on your normal guage, weight of yarn, yadda yadda... oh, just wing it! you can do it!


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Frazzle, thanks for the "heads up" (get it? lol). Actually, we agreed on a different project for that skein. I'll post pics of it in a week. Sorry, gotta wait 'til then! Her headband will probably come out of skein 2 or 3.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The new March '08 FAC is up. Please post on that thread. Here is the link http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=236030


----------

